# Hull stained from Homassassa



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Have you tried 1 part liquid bleach to 3 parts water?


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

try the bleach water first like brett suggest, if that doesnt work i've had pretty good success using starbrite hull cleaner and also cleaners like "rust away", clr, wink etc... which basically remove mineral deposits and thats probably what you have unless you ran into a way ward oil slick in which case you'll need a degreaser like purple power


----------



## jgregory01 (Nov 20, 2009)

Yeah I have not tried bleach but I will. I thought this stuff was supposed to be stronger than that..FSR or something. In a little tub with a screw off top. I believe that it may have been some diesel or oil because just past Macraes Marina are a bunch of work boats. Fishing boats and stuff...so maybe it was from that place. I know it wasnt on there when I launched. Thanks.


----------



## The_Skiff_Shop (Oct 28, 2008)

Try "Magic Eraser" and if that doesn't do it do a test with Sno Bowl.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 28, 2010)

i have had alot of success with spary nine. anything that has been stained on my skiff that has removed it.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

If you cannot remove it with a chemical, some rubbing compound and a high speed buffer should take it right out without any sanding.
As long as the compound is a good gritty one it'll do the job.


----------



## aflatsnut (Feb 12, 2010)

This is a little off the topic but for rust stains I have been using some stuff called Snow Cap, get it at Ace Hardware. It's citric acid base, I take a pinch and rub it into the spot on a wet deck then go on with cleaning the boat. Come back after a few minuets hose it off and the rust stain is gone. goes a long way, been using the same box for 5+ years. Also good for stains on your house or sidewalk from lawn sprinkler.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

on/off hull and bottom cleaner removes everything without even rubbing. just spray it on and wash it off.. but be careful bc its a powerful acid


----------



## B.Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

On/Off is the best I've used, but keep it away from your trailer, galvanized or aluminum, it'll streak it all up! It'll clean your hull instantly. I like to pour it in a bucket, brush it on with a soft boat brush, then hose it off. simple.

It's in a red and white quart bottle, made by Mary Kate I believe. It's a tough acis, so be careful with it, and don't breathe it in!


----------



## Punkrawqer (Dec 26, 2009)

On/Off is a watered down version of muriatic acid...
I use to detail yachts and the best way to clean the stain off of a hull is using Muriatic acid. You can get it at a pool supply store. We would put it in a small tuperware bowl and use a paint brush to brush it on it. You will see it disappear before your eyes. Be very careful to not get it opn your skin, it burns!


----------



## kaioticone (Aug 1, 2010)

I was recommended a product called Sno-Bol, apparently works wonders. You can purchase it at Publix or any similar grocery store. (White Bottle Blue Top) - Has rust remover in it as well.


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

WhiteOx is the best I have ever used. Been using it for 7 years or so. I keep some in a small pump sprayer mixed with water. You spray it one and the stains literrally disappear before your eyes . Then hose it off. It is intended as pool cleaner but works on any hard water stains lke on your house or sidewalk from that nast FLA water ;D. Its made in Titusville,fl. I have a white hull but when I went in Fox Lake I had a brown hull.


----------



## Weedy (Dec 11, 2006)

One thing to keep in mind, when you use ANY kind of harsh chemical on fiberglass, it removes the waxes in the gelcoat! Then it leaves it open for staining more so down the road! Whenever you use these chemicals on the hull, take a good quality wax and re-wax the hull in the area you cleaned! It will save time and money in the long run!


----------

